# Casey's Megaesophagus Update



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Just wanted to give a little update about my heart dog, Casey. It was 5 months ago that he was diagnosed with megaesophagus. He is doing great- loves to eat his soft food, is more active than I've seen him in a long time, and is getting around great for being 12 years old!  I think he is getting better nutrition and has a fuller belly now that we know what his problem is!!

Online, a guarded prognosis is often given for dogs with ME, saying most die 3 months after diagnosis. We have been very lucky with Casey. He has not had pneumonia EVER which is often how most dogs are diagnosed, and subsequently die. Casey has been to the vet frequently for ear infections, senior bloodwork & thyroid panels, but otherwise he is healthy!!


Just wanted to share some good senior dog news for a change!

Melissa


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is wonderful news!!!!! Having lost our Max to misdiagnosed megaesophagus and aspiration pneumonia, it is so good to hear a success story!!!!
Casey looks so happy and gorgeous!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

How excellent!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Casey*

Your Casey is just gorgeous and I am so very happy for him and you with this happy news!

You go, Casey!!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

That is great to hear some good senior news, we need to hear stuff like this more often. I'm so glad that Casey's doing well.

Another thing we need to see more of is pics of that good looking Casey boy and his little friend GIBBS!!!!!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Such good news for Casey! I lost my Sam to a ME. I had never heard of it before Sam was stricken. I hope that Casey continues to do well and beats all the stats for ME dogs.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

*Thank you!*



esSJay said:


> That is great to hear some good senior news, we need to hear stuff like this more often. I'm so glad that Casey's doing well.
> 
> Another thing we need to see more of is pics of that good looking Casey boy and his little friend GIBBS!!!!!!!


Would you believe that when we brought Gibbs home to meet Casey & Bea at my parent's house, I forgot my camera, my mom's camera had dead batteries to boot! Ahh! I will have to remember mine next visit. 



Debles said:


> That is wonderful news!!!!! Having lost our Max to misdiagnosed megaesophagus and aspiration pneumonia, it is so good to hear a success story!!!!
> Casey looks so happy and gorgeous!


I had never heard of ME until Casey was diagnosed. It is scary, but should have been easy to diagnose with x-rays. So sorry you lost Max to it unnecessarily, I didn't know that, I'm sorry. 



paula bedard said:


> Such good news for Casey! I lost my Sam to a ME. I had never heard of it before Sam was stricken. I hope that Casey continues to do well and beats all the stats for ME dogs.


I hope that he continues to defy the odds, too. He's such a special boy. I think he is losing his hearing. He is so precious though. All of the old gold is!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What super news. I'm so happy for him and you. Like others, I hope he continues to defy the odds and do well.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

That is wonderful about Casey!

To give you more "hope" my friend who has Roxy who also has ME, recently earned her CS-ATCH (CPE title) at the age of 10 1/2. Roxy was diagnosed in Oct 2008. 

I hope you have as many successes in whatever, as she has. :

Keep it up Casey!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's GREAT news!! He's such a handsome guy, I love his face.
One of my customers had a dog with ME (secondary to myasthenia gravis), and their vet gave them an "emergency kit". You might want to have your parents (casey lives with them, right?) ask their vet about it.
They were given antibiotics and syringes along with instructions for using it if he were to show even the slightest signs of developing pneumonia, such as a light cough or a mildly elevated temperature. It was enough for 2 day's worth, because as we all know, dogs always get sick in the middle of the night, or on the weekends.
Attacking the AP immediately and aggressively is the key to keeping it from taking over.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

What good news, and kudos to you for taking such good care of him.  He's a great looking boy!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> That's GREAT news!! He's such a handsome guy, I love his face.
> One of my customers had a dog with ME (secondary to myasthenia gravis), and their vet gave them an "emergency kit". You might want to have your parents (casey lives with them, right?) ask their vet about it.
> They were given antibiotics and syringes along with instructions for using it if he were to show even the slightest signs of developing pneumonia, such as a light cough or a mildly elevated temperature. It was enough for 2 day's worth, because as we all know, dogs always get sick in the middle of the night, or on the weekends.
> Attacking the AP immediately and aggressively is the key to keeping it from taking over.


Yep, he lives with my parents. Thanks for recommending taking his temperature. That is something they don't do. Casey gets a low-dose of azithromycin everyday as a precaution to pneumonia. He also takes an antacid and gas-x and a few other things everyday as a precaution. Their vet is just wonderful and has seen Casey many times because they *thought* he had a cough or was congested. Luckily, it was never the case and his lungs were clear each time!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

That's great news about Casey. Sounds like you have a wonderful vet. Casey is a very handsome man with a super sweet face!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

That is great news - I just love the older pups myself - Casey is so distinguished looking. Hugs and kisses to Casey and little Gibbs!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I love his face!!

And I'm glad to hear he's doing well. My vet told me my cat had megaesophagus when he was very young. He lived to almost 20! Here's hoping Casey does, too!


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

GREAT news and I have to say, what a BEAUTIFUL boy! And, of course, I LOVE his name - my very first golden - back in 1991 was named Casey.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Awesome news! Keep going Casey. You are one very handsome golden boy.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so glad Casey is doing well with his ME battle! Smooches to that sweet sugar faced boy!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

I am so happy for him and you!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad Casey is doing well. I too love his beautiful face.


----------

